# Hawk & Snake on the Snake River



## easyrider (Jan 9, 2012)

One of my fishing buddies sent me these pics of a hawk and a snake. On many fishing trips we see all kinds of wildlife. I haven't ever seen the snake win. I have seen hawks carry off and sometimes drop dinner. 
The hawk had the snake but the snake tangled the hawk and they fell into the river and were fished out by these fishing buddies.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## easyrider (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## easyrider (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## easyrider (Jan 9, 2012)

*Hawk is wet and did fly off after it dried.*


----------



## shagnut (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow, amazing. What kind of snake? Was it poisoneus? sp  shaggy


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 9, 2012)

An amazing set of photos . . . thanks for sharing w/us!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 9, 2012)

Some real nice varieties of fish.  

Good pictures. Looks like the catch and release went off without a hitch.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow! Amazing pictures. Thanks for posting.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 9, 2012)

That is one badass snake.

H


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome pics, thanks!


----------



## RonB (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome set ~ Ron


----------



## PamMo (Jan 9, 2012)

GREAT photos! We used to live on the Snake River below Hell's Canyon and have seen some amazing wildlife - but your photos are really special. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## scrapngen (Jan 10, 2012)

My husband sent me the story that went with these pictures you've posted - from a fishing site...   There's no photographer credited but there was this description of what happened...


"Subject: Fight to the death on the Snake River


True Life Story

________________________________


This has to be the weirdest thing that ever floated by me on the Snake River. 

They were stuck together in death lock, each wanting to kill the other first.  My

guess is that the falcon snatched up the tasty snake, and it somehow got its tail

around the falcon's neck, strangling it in midair causing both of them to crash into

the river.  They are both alive and well, considering.  I think a few more minutes

and the snake would have won.  The tail was actually tied in a  knot around the

neck, and getting tighter by the second.  I got the snake untied, and well, as you can

see, they both made it.  This is another one of those stories you tell, and are always

acknowledged with "yeah, right!"  Well, here's the proof.  Neither of them bit me or

scratched me; the snake didn't want to stop biting the falcon's leg, and only let go after

I had untied everything else.  I got the water out of the falcon's lungs with birdie

inversion technique, and stayed with him until he was almost dried off in the sun,

and flying a little.  Ball of snake and falcon, that is the weirdest thing I have pulled

out of the water so far, it beats the wagon wheel!"


 Then the pictures followed the text. 

It's a GREAT series of photos!!


----------



## easyrider (Jan 10, 2012)

This above set of pictures of the hawk and snake was emailed to me from a friend that works at Hanford. The tittle of the email is "Another day on the Snake River". 
The Hanford area is one of the most polluted sites in the nation and is closed to the public for the most part. Nature has taken over and the deer, elk, coyote and all kinds of wildlife have taken it back. 
The Columbia River runs free through this area creating one of the largest salmon spawning areas in the USA.


----------



## Kay H (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow!  I'm glad the hawk was saved but don't care so much about the snake.  Your friend was brave to save both.  Spectacular photos.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jan 11, 2012)

Great photos...enjoyed


----------

